# New to the Skinny world and forum. Been an offshore guy my entire life...



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The tunnel doesn’t hurt anything about running in chop. Three adults (average size) is about the maximum I’d ever want on a skiff that size for every day fishing unless you are running to a spot and wading. Two is perfect.
If you want to run skinny have the engine raised, they don’t mount them high enough, as a matter of fact they mount the non tunnel and tunnel outboards the same which makes no sense. If you have a 3” tunnel the outboard should be raised that much to offset.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The tunnel doesn’t hurt anything about running in chop. Three adults (average size) is about the maximum I’d ever want on a skiff that size for every day fishing unless you are running to a spot and wading. Two is perfect.
> If you want to run skinny have the engine raised, they don’t mount them high enough, as a matter of fact they mount the non tunnel and tunnel outboards the same which makes no sense. If you have a 3” tunnel the outboard should be raised that much to offset.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Makes sense. 3 would be max usually two. Looking forward to getting out there!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Guide will will have no problem with three folks. That's partially why its called the "Guide".

I've logged many, many hours with @K3anderson on his 2002 HB Guide. Great beach tarpon boat and backwater redfish boat. Does everything well IMHO. Great all purpose skiff.

One of the reasons I bought a very specialized tiller / tunnel skiff for winter negative lows was the knowledge that his Guide would do everything else we need around here when conditions don't suit my Spear.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You can get it with or w/o tunnel. I’ve never been in the tunnel version, but, I own the non tunnel.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Spent many wonderful hours fishing Choko and Flamingo when I lived in Pembroke Pines before escaping back to North Florida.

No personal experience with the HB Guides. Have fished on Professional and three was a little tight with the center console layout. 

You didn't mention budget, but here's another option/brand to consider:
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2019-beavertail-vengeance-_-mercury-proxs-115-ct.71628/


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> You can get it with or w/o tunnel. I’ve never been in the tunnel version, but, I own the non tunnel.





Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Spent many wonderful hours fishing Choko and Flamingo when I lived in Pembroke Pines before escaping back to North Florida.
> 
> No personal experience with the HB Guides. Have fished on Professional and three was a little tight with the center console layout.
> 
> ...


Yea I’m in pines now... stoked to go out on the flats. 30k is where I want to be.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Roger. There are also a couple sweet Mavericks in your price range in the classifieds.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Spent many wonderful hours fishing Choko and Flamingo when I lived in Pembroke Pines before escaping back to North Florida.
> 
> No personal experience with the HB Guides. Have fished on Professional and three was a little tight with the center console layout.


Guide is a bigger boat than the 17.8. Much wider. It's similar in size to the Marquesa w/o the deadrise. It's not a "flats boat" though. It's made to pole skinny, but, have more anglers. Basically a Guide version of a Pro. If you want the ride of a flats boat and don't fish skinny water, you probably want deadrise.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm a tunnel guy based on where I fish and what I like, but I don't think a tunnel is a necessity in the Broward/Dade area? I don't think a lot of skinny running is required? Maybe somebody with more local knowledge of the area can chime in. Either way a HB Guide is the skiff to have.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

No, you don't really need a tunnel in South Florida--Biscayne Bay, Everglades National Park, Ten Thousand Islands, etc. If you are going to have 3 or 4 on your boat (including you), the Guide, a Marquesa, or a Maverick 18 HPX would be good choices. You'll have to search, but you can find them in your budget range. Just have to be ready to pull the trigger as soon as you find one you like. They go fast.


----------

